# I'm going to try Stronglift 5x5



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I've seemed it reffered to many times on this forum, and the book rings true, so I think I'm going to give it a go. Slightly embaressed, as the guys who do things like deadlifts tend to be in the triple figures zones, and as it's not something I've done before, I'm concerned I won't be able t do above 100 for a while.

But in case anyone reads this, guys, I know this program focuses on 5 compound excersizes, but can I add some of my isolation excersizes, like the hated bicep curls for toning purposes.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Rome wasn't built in one day my friend.

No don't add any bicep isolation because they will get hit hard if you do your routine correctly.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Fat said:


> Rome wasn't built in one day my friend.
> 
> No don't add any bicep isolation because they will get hit hard if you do your routine correctly.


No Tricep pull down, dips etc... then.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Rubes said:


> No Tricep pull down, dips etc... then.


I wouldn't because all these compound lifts target most muscle groups and you wouldn't want to risk overtraining, Less is more IMO.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Fat said:


> I wouldn't because all these compound lifts target most muscle groups and you wouldn't want to risk overtraining, Less is more IMO.


Ok. Am I at risk of overtraining with ex streetdance and gymnastics? A lot of the training is muscular, example chinups.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Rubes said:


> Ok. Am I at risk of overtraining with ex streetdance and gymnastics? A lot of the training is muscular, example chinups.


Just make sure you consume enough calories for your lifestyle and get 8 hours sleep.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive just done my 2nd week, kind of boring at the minute cause you have to start with light weight to get used to the progression, should be a bit more challenging after next week.

My legs are aching a bit though because i bike to work and back every day so yeah you might struggle with street dance and gymnastics.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> Ive just done my 2nd week, kind of boring at the minute cause you have to start with light weight to get used to the progression, should be a bit more challenging after next week.
> 
> My legs are aching a bit though because i bike to work and back every day so yeah you might struggle with street dance and gymnastics.


Ugh... Well, I'm kind of glad you start of really light. Really? I'd have assumed that you're into bodybuilding and i'm pretty there an option for intermediate/advanced bodybuilders to start where their comfortable (weight wise).

I can just imagine, trying to do something simple like a handstand-fall on back combo from a trampoline and collapsing, cuz of my aching body, lol,


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Rubes said:


> Ugh... Well, I'm kind of glad you start of really light. Waiy I assume you're into bodybuilding isn't there an option for intermediate/advanced bodybuilders to start where their comfortable.


Download the .pdf and excel files from the stronglifts website mate they have all the info.

I think he suggests for absolute noobs to begin with just the bar so they can nail form. I thought about starting a bit heavier than reccomended but thought my body could maybe do with a bit of a de-load, didnt realise how boring it would be! Although dont get me wrong its going to be great when the weight picks up i can tell.

Another thing i dont like is i used to train 4x a week but now its only 3 and i feel horrible and lazy for it! But im addicted to working out and thouroghly enjoy it so im bound to miss it even if it is just one day haha


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> Download the .pdf and excel files from the stronglifts website mate they have all the info.
> 
> I think he suggests for absolute noobs to begin with just the bar so they can nail form. I thought about starting a bit heavier than reccomended but thought my body could maybe do with a bit of a de-load, didnt realise how boring it would be! Although dont get me wrong its going to be great when the weight picks up i can tell.
> 
> Another thing i dont like is i used to train 4x a week but now its only 3 and i feel horrible and lazy for it! But im addicted to working out and thouroghly enjoy it so im bound to miss it even if it is just one day haha


Fair enough. Is this some type of prep programme though? Do you get stronger doing it, then progress to something more challenging? Or do you just stay on it?

And I think I'm still going to do core excersizes, maybe once fortnightly. I need it, for what I do...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Rubes said:


> Fair enough. Is this some type of prep programme though? Do you get stronger doing it, then progress to something more challenging? Or do you just stay on it?
> 
> And I think I'm still going to do core excersizes, maybe once fortnightly. I need it, for what I do...


It tells you everything you need to know on the website. Its designed for strength gains but theres no smoke without fire so lots of people have put on quality muscle too. When 12 weeks are over you can progress onto another program which is 3x2 or something like that cant quite remember.

As for core excersises i dont think youll need to mate. I stopped training abs completely a few months ago and theyve not gone away, they help to stabilise you during squats, and the 5x5 program gets you squatting heavy 3x a week, do the math


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> It tells you everything you need to know on the website. Its designed for strength gains but theres no smoke without fire so lots of people have put on quality muscle too. When 12 weeks are over you can progress onto another program which is 3x2 or something like that cant quite remember.
> 
> As for core excersises i dont think youll need to mate. I stopped training abs completely a few months ago and theyve not gone away, they help to stabilise you during squats, and the 5x5 program gets you squatting heavy 3x a week, do the math


Fair enough. I'm not worried about my abs going away, lol. I just don't want to lose my stability. Like my flexibility, it tends to go relatively quickly without training. I mean it comes back, but 12 weeks.

But I guess you are right about the squatting, so I'll see how I feel after a month.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

It's going to be quite difficult, just doing these excersizes. So there's no 'shoulder day' where I do shrugs, etc... Sigh...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

StrongLifts 5x5 Workout A

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5

StrongLifts 5x5 Workout B

Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Deadlift 1x5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Overhead press is for shoulder 

Traps will improve with a big deadlift


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

xpower said:


> Overhead press is for shoulder
> 
> Traps will improve with a big deadlift


Yea. I'm a bit worried abt getting the technique wrong. I think I may get one of the trainers to show me each excersize. Id get why Mehdi, is against dumbells though, I think Incline dumbell press, is effective in it's own right.

When do you do chin ups to, I saw it refered to on the sight, and the weighted one with belt weights, but it's not part of the programe, soooo


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

If i was you lads and i was starting a new routine that has been laid out for you,id stick to the routine and not start adding bits and pieces here and there.

I know it looks basic and its hard to beleive such a basic routine can build muscle,but if you put everything into it and recover well,i think youd be surprised!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Stronglifts is a great beginner program. Bicep curls dont need to be added for "toning" purposes, but if you want a little more direct stimulation on arms, its not really gonna do any harm to add 2-3 sets of curls at the end of the workout IMO.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Quick question here, been wondering is SL 5x5 only good for noob gains?

Because ive been training a while (too long compared to my size) and definitely dont call myself a beginner. Just seems very basic when im doing it that's all.


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

ive know lads start with the empty bar never picked up a weight before and done well of it and ive know lads who have been training a fair few year use the spreadsheet to work out there weights and done well from it, allbeit (sp?) moving onto madcows quicker than most!


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

also in regards to additional isolation work people dont normally do any when on stronglifts but a few do when they move onto madcows i.e pull ups and dips no curls, skull crushers or that bollox


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Im not sure id recommend squatting three times a week,i wonder how many lads pack these routines in because of that.

I like squats myself but not every workout!

You also need to enjoy your training i reckon.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

maxie said:


> Im not sure id recommend squatting three times a week,i wonder how many lads pack these routines in because of that.
> 
> I like squats myself but not every workout!
> 
> You also need to enjoy your training i reckon.


funnily enough i prefer squatting 3 times a week - its much more enjoyable to me to squat to almost failure 3xper week than it is to squat to failure once a week then do a shed load of other leg exercsies afterwards whilst im feeling shaky


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> funnily enough i prefer squatting 3 times a week - its much more enjoyable to me to squat to almost failure 3xper week than it is to squat to failure once a week then do a shed load of other leg exercsies afterwards whilst im feeling shaky


Fair enough. But I really am unsure about this programme...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Barker said:


> Quick question here, been wondering is SL 5x5 only good for noob gains?
> 
> Because ive been training a while (too long compared to my size) and definitely dont call myself a beginner. Just seems very basic when im doing it that's all.


I think you will still benefit if you don't see gains switch it up.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Rubes said:


> Fair enough. But I really am unsure about this programme...


If your unsure about it look for something else!otherwise you wont give it your best shot.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

maxie said:


> If your unsure about it look for something else!otherwise you wont give it your best shot.


Chances are hell find something out of a health and fitness magazine that he likes the look of and could potentially waste 12 weeks doing some bunk routine that he thought looked good due to numerous bicep excercises!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> Chances are hell find something out of a health and fitness magazine that he likes the look of and could potentially waste 12 weeks doing some bunk routine that he thought looked good due to numerous bicep excercises!


Not really, I know they don't work. Besides I don't want to just develop one area anyway. It'd just that I find this workout hard to belive


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate if you're worrying about your arms with no isolation work i thought id tell you this. Today i unloaded the bar from squats and left it at 45kg, took it off the rack and decided to try a couple of curls with it and it was surprisingly easy, although i could only do 2 reps because my writs hurt with a straight bar, but it felt way easier than normal and im not even lifting very heavy yet.

It could be due to the big delaod in weight that ive regained some extra strength but just thought it was worth mentioning that just because you're not training them directly doesnt mean they wont grow.

If you start it get a journal up id be interested to see your progress


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi guys I've just been reading your thread and thought I'd add my where I'm at.

I've been training for approximately 3-4 years, doing a typical body building split routine and made some very very good gains doing it, I went from 11 1/2 stone to now weighing 15 stone with the same body fat levels.

Power lifting is something that has always interested me so about 8 weeks ago I decided to give the stronglifts 5*5 program a go and just see for myself what it was like.

Its going really well, the weight now is starting to get quite heavy and I've noticed a better shape on my body and my legs have definitely got much bigger and stronger. If you've never done the stronglifts program or a strength training program, you WILL gain and benefit from it regardless of how long you've been training but especially if your a newbie to the gym.

Many newbie's to the gym just seem to float from machine to machine doing a bit of biceps then chest and back etc etc and making no gains.

This is a set training program which gives you all the guidance you need to start making serious progress. I recommend it!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> Mate if you're worrying about your arms with no isolation work i thought id tell you this. Today i unloaded the bar from squats and left it at 45kg, took it off the rack and decided to try a couple of curls with it and it was surprisingly easy, although i could only do 2 reps because my writs hurt with a straight bar, but it felt way easier than normal and im not even lifting very heavy yet.
> 
> It could be due to the big delaod in weight that ive regained some extra strength but just thought it was worth mentioning that just because you're not training them directly doesnt mean they wont grow.
> 
> If you start it get a journal up id be interested to see your progress


Really? I thought only the gold members added jounals.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rubes said:


> Really? I thought only the gold members added jounals.


No anyone can start a journal, it's just that ukm pay us gold members to start one


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rubes said:


> Fair enough. But I really am unsure about this programme...


whats the worst that can happen mate.....it does what it says on the tin. strongman 5x5 program. its going to work your strength more-so than working single muscle groups. but it blitz's you so that it almost seems like a whole body workout.

me personally, i probably dont think its for you, as you dont seem to keen, which means you are probably in the wrong frame of mind for it.

when i heard about it i was really looking forward to a new strength program. short, heavy, hard! makes you feel good.

but its a different look and feel towards other lifts.

try aiming for more rep's instead of weight. perhaps that would help with your gymnastics and that


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> No anyone can start a journal, it's just that ukm pay us gold members to start one


Agh. Not sure if anyone will actually read mine, but I'll start one next week


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> whats the worst that can happen mate.....it does what it says on the tin. strongman 5x5 program. its going to work your strength more-so than working single muscle groups. but it blitz's you so that it almost seems like a whole body workout.
> 
> me personally, i probably dont think its for you, as you dont seem to keen, which means you are probably in the wrong frame of mind for it.
> 
> ...


As you said, what harm can it do? I'm going to give it a go, based on the stories, it does target your core as well. Idk, I'll see what happens, if I don't like it after a while, I;m not held to ransom.

And I can alway s update my progress on this future journal of mine


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Rubes said:


> As you said, what harm can it do? I'm going to give it a go, based on the stories, it does target your core as well. Idk, I'll see what happens, if I don't like it after a while, I;m not held to ransom.
> 
> And I can alway s update my progress on this future journal of mine


Hi Rubes,

I have just finished 4 months of Stronglifts 5x5 so thought id throw my 2 pence in.

I would recommend giving it a go, yes it does "look" easy but as the weights increase it becomes very hard and taxing, more to the CNS.

I started it as i had lost complete motivation for weight training and took 4 months off, I started this programme in june and have got to a point now where i am unable to continue adding weight each session and will switch to Madcow.

If you think it is too easy do as I did and start with a bit of weight on the bar of what you think you are realistically capable of to finish the whole session, not an empty bar. The only extras I personally did was I started alternating between calves and abs for x2 sets of 15-20 after each session but as the weights got heavier i stopped as there was no need.

With regards to the Squats x3 times a week, I didnt experience DOMS ever on the programme as there is lots of rest and low reps as well.

I will say that from my experience you wont get biceps that look like a bodybuilders, but they definitley will be trained and stronger, but that could be down to genetics. You will probably get noticably bigger traps.

If you need any motivation watch this youtbe vid, its old footage but Its what motivated me to start stronglifts and will hopefully keep motivating me to get into competition.






Good luck and let us know how you get on. Any more questions dont hesitate to ask.

GG1


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally i think this routine looks good, from Bill Star 5x5

Monday (Heavy Day)

Back Squats: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Bench Press: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Deadlifts: 5 x 5 ramping to limit or Bent-Over Rows: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 x 20

Calf Raises: 3 x 30

Wednesday (Light Day)

Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 50 lbs less than Monday or Lunges: 4 x 6 ramping to limit

Good Mornings: 4 x 10 or Stiff-Leg Deadlifts: 4 x 10

Overhead Press: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Dips: When you can do 20 reps, start adding weight and drop the reps back to 8

Curls: 3 x 15

Friday (Medium Day)

Back Squats: 5 x 5 using 20 lbs less than Monday

Incline Bench Press: 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Shrugs: 5 x 5 ramping to limit or Clean High Pulls 5 x 5 ramping to limit

Straight Arm Pullovers: 2 x 20

Chins: 4 sets to failure

You can choose either of the optional back exercises and stick with them or set them up as follows and alternate:

Week A: Deadlifts, Good Mornings, Shrugs

Week B: Bent-Over Rows, Stiff-Leg Deadlifts, Clean High Pulls

After two or three weeks, you can add in back-off sets on all of the pressing exercises, squats, and lunges. No back-offs for any back movement. Should you want to work more on any back exercise, do another top-end set. If you get 5 reps on your top set, add weight next week.


----------



## toxic (Jul 22, 2011)

I am doing strong lift don't add any other exercise its hard going when it gets heavy. I have done it for 15 weeks and glad i did not add any other exercise.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

How you getting on mate did you start the routine?

Ive done great with it, was struggling to stay at 13 stone with a good diet, now im 13 stone 7 and loving it!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> How you getting on mate did you start the routine?
> 
> Ive done great with it, was struggling to stay at 13 stone with a good diet, now im 13 stone 7 and loving it!


I have a bit of a problem. I'm not able to join a gym cuz I'm U-16. And it's not possible to attend the old one where I was able to train.

So it seems I'm going to have to stop weight training for the next few months. Maybe do more cardio.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rubes said:


> I have a bit of a problem. I'm not able to join a gym cuz I'm U-16. And it's not possible to attend the old one where I was able to train.
> 
> So it seems I'm going to have to stop weight training for the next few months. Maybe do more cardio.


find things to lift dont let a gym turning you down stop you .


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

What can I possibly do besides pushups, chin-ups, weighless squats. Or ab crunches?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

About to start a 5x5 cnt wait


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Rubes said:


> What can I possibly do besides pushups, chin-ups, weighless squats. Or ab crunches?


Dips on the backs of 2 chairs, fill a rucksack with as many magazines possible and lift that, or wear it when doing pullups and dips


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Barker said:


> Dips on the backs of 2 chairs, fill a rucksack with as many magazines possible and lift that, or wear it when doing pullups and dips


Fair enough. What can I possibly do about my legs? I guess I could also lift something like my bed, to mimic the deadlift Sad, but better than nothing.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Rubes said:


> Fair enough. What can I possibly do about my legs? I guess I could also lift something like my bed, to mimic the deadlift Sad, but better than nothing.


Not sad at all its a good idea! Also if youve got a bike you could do short sprints up your road in a low gear


----------

